
Old School Likes Things Hard – Live with It - ingve
https://medium.com/97-things/old-school-likes-it-hard-live-with-it-81f99501e205
======
greenyoda
> Something I’ve come to realize after working with new and old school
> developers: younger, junior developers tend to propose improvements to the
> current design, and older, senior developers tend to reject them.

The article doesn't support this sweeping stereotype with even a single
anecdote (not that a single anecdote would be very convincing). I guess we're
just supposed to nod our heads and believe it. Call me "old school", but I
prefer it when assertions are backed up by evidence.

------
ncmncm
Call me old-school, but the improvements whippersnappers promote are, much
more commonly, way too complicated for what they do. It takes a lot of work to
make things simple, and they haven't done it.

There are plenty of what the author calls legacy systems, constructed by
piling one new idea on top of another until the whole is near collapse. The
young programmers who made it that way are now the old programmers trying to
ward off collapse.

Read about the Lava Flow Anti-pattern:
[http://antipatterns.com/lavaflow.htm](http://antipatterns.com/lavaflow.htm)

